
The future of media? Bet on events - malvosenior
http://snarkmarket.com/2009/4056
======
jasonlbaptiste
Most of the videos I watch online are related to events such as TED,
conferences, talks,etc. There's a lot of opportunity to organize around
events. Not sure what the end result looks like, but it could be damn useful.

------
brandnewlow
So how do you make $$$ from these media/events?

~~~
robinsloan
1\. Sell tickets to the events! 2\. Sell advertising around the media they
generate.

But #1 is the foundation, I think. Event attendance is rival & excludable in a
way digital media isn't, and people's willingness to pay to attend a cool
event seems undiminished these days. Or maybe even increased!

